# Werbung und Partnerprogramme auf privater Homepage



## schäfer (5 März 2004)

Hallo,

wer kann mir Informationsquellen nennen, wo ich was darüber erfahre, ob ich auf privaten Homepages Werbung machen darf und Partnerprogramme, z.B. von Amazon, nutzen kann. Bei Amazon heißt es ja z.B. es müssen kommerzielle Seiten sein, aber ich habe solche Partnerprogramme schon bei diversen Seiten gesehen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Schäfer


----------



## ChristianEsser (5 März 2004)

@schäfer,
du darfst auch auf einer privaten Homepage ein Partnerpogramm einsetzen, allerdings muss dann auch ein Impressum vorhanden sein, weil du für einen kommerziellen Dienst wirbst. Unter http://www.afili.net/ kannst du dich registrieren und auch Partnerprogramme auswählen.
Ich hoffe, ich habe dir damit weitergeholfen.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## schäfer (6 März 2004)

Hallo Christian,

danke für den Hinweis. Ein Impressum hab ich schon länger. Was ich meinte waren auch so die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen - welche besonderen Pflichten hab ich dann, wie muss ich Werbung kennzeichnen, muss ich das irgendwo angeben, wenn ich da vielleicht 20 Euro im Monat verdiene? Weißjemand, wo man da Infos zu findet?

Danke

Schäfer


----------



## ChristianEsser (6 März 2004)

> wie muss ich Werbung kennzeichnen


Am besten einfach über die Werbung das Wort anzeige schreiben. Dann weiß jeder, dass es sich um eine Anzeige/Werbung handelt.


> muss ich das irgendwo angeben, wenn ich da vielleicht 20 Euro im Monat verdiene?


Nach meinem Wissen musst du auf der Homepage nicht angeben, wieviel du mit den Partnerprogrammen verdienst.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Dino (6 März 2004)

Was schäfer meint, ist wohl eher nicht die Angabe seiner Zusatzeinkünfte aus Werbung auf der Homepage. Das wäre dann wohl auch ein bisschen sehr indiskret, denn sonst müssten alle Firmen ihren Gewinn auf ihrer Webseite veröffentlichen.
Es geht wohl vielmehr darum, ob das beim Finanzamt angegeben werden muss. Und das ist durchaus ein megainteressantes Thema. Schließlich gibt es kaum noch Webseiten, die nicht mit irgendwelchen Werbebannern zugepflastert sind. Viele der oft privaten Webmaster haben sich mit Sicherheit keine Gedanken darüber gemacht, dass sie sich mit einem Pay-per-Click-Banner auf ihren Seiten in den gewerblichen Bereich vortasten.


----------



## Heiko (6 März 2004)

Ich denke, dass grundsätzlich (Ausnahmen gibts immer) eine Gewerbeanmeldung erforderlich sein dürfte.


----------



## schäfer (6 März 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Was schäfer meint, ist wohl eher nicht die Angabe seiner Zusatzeinkünfte aus Werbung auf der Homepage. Das wäre dann wohl auch ein bisschen sehr indiskret, denn sonst müssten alle Firmen ihren Gewinn auf ihrer Webseite veröffentlichen.
> Es geht wohl vielmehr darum, ob das beim Finanzamt angegeben werden muss. Und das ist durchaus ein megainteressantes Thema. Schließlich gibt es kaum noch Webseiten, die nicht mit irgendwelchen Werbebannern zugepflastert sind. Viele der oft privaten Webmaster haben sich mit Sicherheit keine Gedanken darüber gemacht, dass sie sich mit einem Pay-per-Click-Banner auf ihren Seiten in den gewerblichen Bereich vortasten.



Hallo Dino,

ja, genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Zum Beispiel habe ich auf meiner Homepage auch ein Skript, das zur Verwendung freigegeben ist, aber nur für den nicht-kommerziellen Gebrauch. Das müsste ich dann theoretisch rausschmeißen. Und so weiter, und so fort...
Schade, dann werde ich wohl keine Werbung machen dürfen. Damit ist meine Homepage dann leider gestorben, denn sonst kann ich sie nicht mehr finanzieren.

schäfer


----------



## Dino (6 März 2004)

Naaaajaaaa...ich denke nicht, dass der Autor des Scripts gleich auf dem Teller drehen wird, weil es auf einer Webseite eingesetzt wird, die ein Werbebanner zeigt. Das wird man wohl nicht so eng sehen. Wenn Dich da Zweifel plagen, würde ich an Deiner Stelle einfach mal nachfragen. Oder die Alternative: Vielleicht drückt man doch einfach mal einige wenige Euronen an den Autor ab. Sooo teuer wird das sicher nicht sein.

Anders sieht das eben in Sachen Finanzamt aus. Wenn aus dem Betrieb einer Webseite konkrete Einkünfte entstehen, wird Vater Staat seinen Anteil haben wollen. Hol Dir doch einfach einen Gewerbeschein. So teuer ist das gar nicht. Und da gibt es auch noch eine kleinere Variante, bei der Du keine Buchführung betreiben musst, sondern nur "Notizen" führen musst. Genau habe ich mich damit noch nicht auseinandergesetzt, aber so, wie es aussieht, werde ich das wohl demnächst machen müssen. Bei mir wird der Grund allerdings nicht ein Werbebanner sein. Da geht es schon ein bisschen mehr ins Eingemachte, wenngleich die zu erwartenden Tantiemen auch eher nur dazu gedacht sind, das Projekt als Solches kostendeckend zu gestalten.


----------



## ChristianEsser (8 März 2004)

@all,
ich hatte mal an afili.net geschrieben. Jetzt habe ich folgende Antwort bekommen:
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,


bitte wenden Sie sich für derartige Auskünfte an ihr zuständiges Finanzamt.
Vielen Dank.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Ebersberg

Mario Bagozzi
---
Da hilft wohl nichts, als der Gang zum Finanzamt. 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## schäfer (9 März 2004)

Danke Dino und Christian für die Infos.

Der Gang zum Finanzamt - das heißt dann wohl: Wenn du was über den Löwen wissen willst, musst du dich in seine Höhle begeben... nur dass er einen vielleicht auffrisst, wenn man schon mal da ist  ))
Aber im Ernst: Wenn die Sache so kompliziert ist, ist es wohl besser, man verzichtetals Privatmann besser ganz auf Werbung. Das fehlt ja noch, dass man irgendwann mal Opfer irgendeiner Abmahn-Zecke wird, weil da ein Banner flattert und man drei euro im Monat verdient. Schade eigentlich.

Schöne Grüße

schäfer


----------



## Dino (9 März 2004)

Warum denn gleich von vornherein die Flinte ins Korn werfen, nur weil man über gefährliches Halbwissen verfügt? Was spricht dagegen, einfach mal nachzufragen. Wenn man im Vorfeld nur nach Gründen sucht, weshalb eine Idee *nicht* funktionieren könnte, dann kommt man auch nicht weiter. Lieber mal nachhaken, wie es gehen könnte...


----------

